# Foetal Heart Monitors



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8343317.stm

Its quite a sad report really


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

As a midwife I wholeheartedly agree with this report and have been saying for years that they should not be used at home by an untrained person....    For this reason exactly!


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

What a really sad article  

I have to say that I agree with this article - I have a heart monitor and the use is purely for fun as it is nice to listen to the little ones heartbeat every now and then. Especially as I cannot yet feel the baby moving, once I feel the movements I will stop using the heart monitor and monitor the movements. If I have been worried at any time I have contacted my midwife or maternity ward and plan to do the same.


----------

